# Your reasons for a natural birth



## marigold91

Just like the title says, I'd like to hear your reasons for a natural birth.

With my first, I was informed, but still couldn't understand why people would subject themselves to pain on purpose when we had modern drugs that could ease the process (lol). I had an epidural and it was an okay experience (not great, but not awful).

Now, I'm older and more open-minded. I've of course seen the business of being born and am strongly considering trying to do it naturally (although in a hospital setting). My husband is still of the mindset that you should make yourself as comfortable as possible, but would support me in whatever I choose.

I am a big chicken baby and don't do well with pain, but I know there are so many benefits to having a natural birth. I'd like to hear your reasoning for why you're planning to have a natural birth, especially those who have the contrast of having an epidural with a previous L&D. Thanks so much in advance! :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Because it seemed easier and safer and less painful. Besides the risks posed by unnecessary intervention and some forms of pain relief to both mum and baby, I just thought having a natural birth seemed like it would be quicker, easier and less painful (no nasty scary forceps just because you're too numb to push effectively). Actually, I used to watch a lot of birth shows when I was growing up (weird, maybe), and the ones where women were screaming and freaking out and in pain were always the very medicalised ones with pain relief. The calm, easy looking ones were always natural births. So it just made sense that that's what I would do. I'm not someone who wants a medal for doing it the hard way, actually it just seemed easier and nicer to not have to go through all that. And it was. I had my first at home with no pain relief other than a TENS and practicing natal hypnotherapy. Never even needed the gas and air or thought to ask for it. It was sometimes uncomfortable and my husband says I said "ouch!" when she crowned, but honestly, I didn't think it was "painful". Intense and tiring (I squatted on and off pushing for 4 hours), but it wasn't painful. Actually, the only truly painful part was the cervical exam (only had one, and I was 10 cm, which was good because I would have never had another!). I never felt scared or screamed or felt like I couldn't do it. In fact, I didn't make any noise at all really until I started to push. The midwives actually almost left because they weren't sure I was in labour until they realised I was pushing and then asked to check my cervix. It was totally doable. And I think the reason was that I went into it thinking it would be doable and that having a natural birth was the easiest, most comfortable way to go (and I think it was). But I really think the natal hypnotherapy had a lot to do with that, so I recommend that to everyone.


----------



## missk1989

I went in with the mindset that I would prefer a natural birth but was open to an epidural as I had never done it before and didnt want to be disappointed with myself if I couldnt do it without drugs. My only real reasons were that I knew recovery would be quicker without drugs and that baby would be more responsive to bf. In the end I had gas and air and nothing else even though I had to have a drip in to speed things up which was excruciating!


----------



## marigold91

MindUtopia said:


> Because it seemed easier and safer and less painful. Besides the risks posed by unnecessary intervention and some forms of pain relief to both mum and baby, I just thought having a natural birth seemed like it would be quicker, easier and less painful (no nasty scary forceps just because you're too numb to push effectively). Actually, I used to watch a lot of birth shows when I was growing up (weird, maybe), and the ones where women were screaming and freaking out and in pain were always the very medicalised ones with pain relief. The calm, easy looking ones were always natural births. So it just made sense that that's what I would do. I'm not someone who wants a medal for doing it the hard way, actually it just seemed easier and nicer to not have to go through all that. And it was. I had my first at home with no pain relief other than a TENS and practicing natal hypnotherapy. Never even needed the gas and air or thought to ask for it. It was sometimes uncomfortable and my husband says I said "ouch!" when she crowned, but honestly, I didn't think it was "painful". Intense and tiring (I squatted on and off pushing for 4 hours), but it wasn't painful. Actually, the only truly painful part was the cervical exam (only had one, and I was 10 cm, which was good because I would have never had another!). I never felt scared or screamed or felt like I couldn't do it. In fact, I didn't make any noise at all really until I started to push. The midwives actually almost left because they weren't sure I was in labour until they realised I was pushing and then asked to check my cervix. It was totally doable. And I think the reason was that I went into it thinking it would be doable and that having a natural birth was the easiest, most comfortable way to go (and I think it was). But I really think the natal hypnotherapy had a lot to do with that, so I recommend that to everyone.

Wow, sounds like it wasn't too awful for you! Maybe you have a high pain tolerance! Regardless, I'm glad to hear it was a good experience and thanks for sharing. It's an interesting perspective that you always interpreted medicated births to be more painful with people freaking out.


----------



## marigold91

missk1989 said:


> I went in with the mindset that I would prefer a natural birth but was open to an epidural as I had never done it before and didnt want to be disappointed with myself if I couldnt do it without drugs. My only real reasons were that I knew recovery would be quicker without drugs and that baby would be more responsive to bf. In the end I had gas and air and nothing else even though I had to have a drip in to speed things up which was excruciating!

Hi! Thanks so much for your thoughts. One of my main reasons for considering it as well is because I thought the recovery may be easier. 

It's not quite along the same lines as a faster recovery, but last time, I was induced (didn't need to be - I know that now) so I had pitocin and an epidural. Couldn't feel the urge to push so they just kinda told me it was time, and then did an episiotomy to try to get the pushing part to end quicker. I wonder if I had full control of my body and could feel natural urges if I could have avoided the episiotomy, which was the majority of my discomfort and pain during recovery.


----------



## LoraLoo

I feel more in control. I find labour progresses faster. Also means baby doesn't come out sleepy (eg pethadine) no side effects such as sickness.


----------



## Mimzy3

Many reasons... I highly suggest reading Ina Mays Guide to Child Birth and Birthing From Within. 

Most of all its better for the baby and helps labor progress the way God/nature intended it too. I was scared of interventions that often occur with epidural and a slower recovery time. My labor was still long 16 hours but I did it with zero pain medication and my baby boy was perfectly healthy. I recovered very quickly I did still require stitches but most first time mothers do. And I did feel very proud of my self for accomplishing it like I was hoping for. No things didn't go exactly how I had planned or hoped but I did it without drugs and my baby boy was here safely and healthy.


----------



## Twag

I do not know if mine counts as natural birthing but to me it was I only used my TENS machine and then Gas & Air once in full blown labour and I fully plan on doing that again this time - I am scared of the thought of a needle going into my spine and I do not want any other drugs pumped into me or baby making the experience afterwards dopey!

TBH I am not scared of labour I don't think it was that bad and all in all it was a great experience for me and I am looking forward to meeting my little girl


----------



## LoraLoo

TWag I feel the same. I sort of enjoyed my labours &#128563;&#128522;


----------



## thexfadingpat

I honestly just don't like hospital settings, which is why I've chosen a birth center.
As crazy as it sounds, I like the idea of actually feeling the whole labour and birth and being fully aware of what is happening with my body during the process. I don't want to take any drugs that could effect baby. And I love how recovery will be quicker, and I will be able to go home the same day. They only keep you 4 - 12 hours after you've given birth.


----------



## MrsG09

I never really had a moment where I thought I'd do it any other way. My mom had natural births, but she had to be induced for one of my siblings and she said it was the absolute worst one she had. She definitely urged my sister and I if we ever have kids, don't get induced if you don't have to lol. Then a few years ago, before DH and I started ttc, we watched The Business of Being Born and it was so eye-opening to the both of us. I'm one who loves to know more, so after that it was a lot of reading and researching. We eventually also watched More Business of Being Born and Pregnant in America. It definitely led me to believe a natural birth is the route for me. I also don't like the idea of a needle in my back and the inability to move around. I'm still doing a hospital, but with a practice of midwives. We moved right at the start of my 2nd tri and there are no independent birth centers here, which was what I would have done (was having my prenatal appointments at a fantastic one) if we had stayed where we were.


----------



## hayz_baby

Tbh trying to think back to my first, it just seemed to be the right way for me. It made sense, but I tried to be open minded as I just didn't know what it was like tbh I didn't do any research into labour just the process. I was 21 at the time. When I went into labour I felt like I was doing ok and I felt the intervention was unnecessary but didn't have the strength of knowledge to back me up. Intervention made me need the drugs and there always seems to be this negativity surrounding birth that it is always needed or at least a lot more then it is. I knew quite soon after ds1 I wanted a home birth and I felt that I was more than capable to birth naturally and that the drugs made it worse. A lot of people tried to put me down from my decision and, although I didn't have a home birth for ds2 I gave birth to hi breech on just g&a. I had a home birth with ds3 and it just felt so right. I was in total control and just got on with it. I've never hypno birthed or anything of the sort, just breathed and trusted my body and have birth much better. The mw for ds3 said that watching me birth himreminds her why she loves home births as I did so well. All I came in to labour with ds2and 3 was a positive attitude and a oh who would remind me to breath.


----------



## marigold91

Thank you so much for all your responses and please keep them coming! I am finding them so very inspiring and helpful. You ladies rock!


----------



## jlw617

You sound like I could have written your post...with my first I really didn't know any better and my contractions started out pretty painful so when they offered it, I said absolutely lol! That was nearly 10 years ago, I'm 33 now and have become much more naturally minded, I tried to go natural with my second but once again even though I was informed I wasn't as informed as I could have been...basically I had no idea that the breaking of waters was considered a form of induction and with both my labours I went into labour on my own but I would stop progressing because my waters wouldn't break, I guess having your waters broken artificial is much more painful than going naturally and so after they broke my waters with my 2nd I was in excruciating pain, I did have a different kind of Epi the second time though, I could still feel when to push and pressure when her head started to crown but I still had the after effects of the Epi which is one of the main reasons I want to go natural this time-the after effects are terrible for me and baby, I already tend to have smaller babies and the Epi makes them that much more lethargic which equals lazy/not good eaters. I have serious swelling afterwards which I know is in part is due to the iv fluids but I have serious swelling for a good week or so after which I know is the Epi. Last time I hurt my back pretty bad too getting into my hospital bed because I couldn't feel my core/back very well and as I was crawling on the bed I kind of let my back concave in, my back hurt for a good two weeks! Plus the feeling I had last time of actually feeling an enormous urge to push rather than someone saying ok you're having a contraction and not even knowing if you're pushing or not, for me it was empowering


----------



## marigold91

jlw617 said:


> You sound like I could have written your post...with my first I really didn't know any better and my contractions started out pretty painful so when they offered it, I said absolutely lol! That was nearly 10 years ago, I'm 33 now and have become much more naturally minded, I tried to go natural with my second but once again even though I was informed I wasn't as informed as I could have been...basically I had no idea that the breaking of waters was considered a form of induction and with both my labours I went into labour on my own but I would stop progressing because my waters wouldn't break, I guess having your waters broken artificial is much more painful than going naturally and so after they broke my waters with my 2nd I was in excruciating pain, I did have a different kind of Epi the second time though, I could still feel when to push and pressure when her head started to crown but I still had the after effects of the Epi which is one of the main reasons I want to go natural this time-the after effects are terrible for me and baby, I already tend to have smaller babies and the Epi makes them that much more lethargic which equals lazy/not good eaters. I have serious swelling afterwards which I know is in part is due to the iv fluids but I have serious swelling for a good week or so after which I know is the Epi. Last time I hurt my back pretty bad too getting into my hospital bed because I couldn't feel my core/back very well and as I was crawling on the bed I kind of let my back concave in, my back hurt for a good two weeks! Plus the feeling I had last time of actually feeling an enormous urge to push rather than someone saying ok you're having a contraction and not even knowing if you're pushing or not, for me it was empowering

Yes, yes, and yes! They broke my water for me because I "failed to progress". Before that, I hadn't had my epidural and was almost at 7cms. The nurses kept telling me that I was doing so well with the pain and should just keep on keeping on without the epidural, but the mix of them breaking my water and starting pitocin was excruciating - I asked for the epidural right away.


----------



## BunnyN

First I believe its better for the baby. There isn't any way of giving drugs to a mum without it getting into the babys system too. Strong pain meds are going to have some side effects for a baby. Most of the time the effects are minimal but there is also a risk of a stronger reaction. A friends baby went into distress and stopped breathing, probably because of the drugs she had. My mum had two natural births and one with lots of drugs she said the difference in the babies was huge. My sister and I were much more allert. She could hardly wake my brother for 3 days and she thinks the drugs had a lot to do with that. She had trouble starting BFing because of it. Don't get me wrong, there are times when drugs are worth the potential for side effects but I prefer to try the alternative first.

Second I think its better for the mum. Again drugs always have some side effects and sometimes you can have a worse reaction or end up with more interventions and more side effects because of them. Again there is a time when drugs are a great tool, but why put myself through that if I don't need to?

Third. I've had two natural home births now. They were both great, I couldn't imagine wanting to do it another way. I loved the feeling of control and being totally mobile during labour. I found the pain fine to cope with and actually liked feeling what was going on. The feeling of the head, then body being born during pushing was amazing. I was up right away after, had a shower and was walking normaly. I had no pain after and recovered quickly. When I hear my friends talk about hospital births none of them seem to have had as good as an experience as me. I actually enjoyed my 1st labour and was excited to do it again.


----------

